# Tess and Zoe in Sandy Hook



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

This is amazing. Huge props to you for reaching out and doing this. You're wonderful.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you so much! Tess and I will be going to one of the schools tomorrow afternoon, where they offer counseling. We will probably also go to the new school in Monroe when the first school day in January arrives, as part of the hospital counseling team.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

What a wonderful thing you did!


----------



## DogsRule1234567 (Sep 5, 2012)

That is so amazing and inspiring! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Wow, how wonderful of you to do this. I wish I cold too.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

If I looked in the eyes of Tess an Zoe, the world would be a better place. ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Vinnie's Mom said:


> If I looked in the eyes of Tess an Zoe, the world would be a better place. ❤



It sounds so trite but there is such a look of honesty, peace and goodness in the Goldens eyes.


----------



## RDT (Dec 12, 2012)

With good people like you, there is hope for this world. Good work, I'm sure you and your companions were very much appreciated.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for doing this!.I'm sure this braught some sun,in this tough time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know having Zoe and Tess there brought so much comfort to those in need.

Thank you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*God Bless*

God Bless you, Tess and Zoe. It must have meant SO MUCH to so many!!


----------

